# I haven’t heard any “strike” calling? Why not?



## SD Lyft (9 mo ago)

Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living. The way I let people know is I have a calculated conversation with them in the car. Most people are empathetic,and I have most definetly coxed tips out of people when they are informed of what really goes on. with that said I doubt them knowing is going to stop them from using the service. And in too many cases even after they have been informed they still dont tip the drivers. I did a reservation ride yesterday and the guy could care less,he was one of those automoton people who stare into their phones for the entire 30 minutes,then says dont get up ill get my own bags,I always load and unload the bags but you could tell off the bat he wasn't going to tip or speak lol. when we got to the airport he says dont get out ill get the bags 99.9% no tip for me. As far as respect from uber or lyft or any of these services go it has been "disrespect" from the word go. In my opinion too many people rely on the service to stop using it. I carry a 4.98 rating with 16,000 rides. my only two ratings besides 5 star are two 1 star ratings that I know for 100% sure were given due to what uber charged them and in fact in both cases I went above and beyond. No good deed goes unpunished. I could list you dozens of shady things that Uber does to drivers AND passangers. But what's the point? The bottom line is if you arent willing to accept their BS and drive,then you need to find another job.Uber will never do the right thing. Basically,it's a scam business, cloaked in non-transparency,deceit,and empty promises.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Striking doesnt work. What works is going to looking politicians asking why Uber/Lyft can skirt the independent contractor laws and states allow it.


----------



## SD Lyft (9 mo ago)

So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change. If we are truly ‘independent’ contractors…then price and pay should be negotiated, not dictated. Maybe a independent third party should be involved. AND one more thing, if your going to criticize my thoughts on the matter…then at least come to the table and offer another possible solution or keep your thoughts to yourself. This should be a positive forum for solutions and action.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base.


Strikes dont help the only thing that will help drivers is federal intervention that sets the rates that uber has to payout with min and max and whole bunch of base laws. Thats the only thing that will help


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Is this why there has been absolutely NO surge in Orlando all weekend?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Striking will not work because drivers are not organized and too many of them are so desperate they would work no matter what.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change.


Ahhhhh I remember the days when i was an idealistic noob...good luck banging your head against the wall. Accept the situation or find another job.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Striking will not work because drivers are not organized and too many of them are so desperate they would work no matter what.


You coulden't get two drivers to agree that the sky is blue,much less organize a strike lol 😆


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> You coulden't get two drivers to agree that the sky is blue,much less organize a strike lol 😆


It has more to do with greed then agreeing. 

While drivers are striking, there's going to be drivers who see it as an opportunity to bank on surge or promos. 

Greed.


----------



## SD Lyft (9 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ahhhhh I remember the days when i was an idealistic noob...good luck banging your head against the wall. Accept the situation or find another job.


While this might be your decision making process I can respect that. But others may invest in there jobs and like them…and fight for them and a fair processes. You should be respectful of that view as well.


----------



## SD Lyft (9 mo ago)

A one day strike can be done and organized. It’s not impossible and I realize not everyone will participate. But it would be a news worthy story and bring public awareness to even none customers of Uber and Lyft. Nothing is impossible. Then you can use it as a jumping point for maybe a prop, open dissociation political champions (Senator, Major, etc) a campaign. You name it. Don’t just say no…come to the table with a another possible solution!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

If you saw how much money I made per trip before Uber in a taxi and how much Uber pays now. You would be like wtf. A trip to the airport from Art of Animation to MCO/airport was 54 dollars. I couldnt pick up at the airport but I would simply drive straight back to Disney and maybe load another airport or I drive that ran anywhere from 23 to 35 dollars. a lot of people used cash as well. Uber in Orlando might pay the driver 12 dollars for that ride. Which is ridiculous. You need to go lobby politicians to get an 80/20 split because of maintenance. A trip for Grand flo to the airport already cost around 27 dollars they could easily raise it to 47 dollars and the people would stil pay it.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Buckiemohawk said:


> If you saw how much money I made per trip before Uber in a taxi and how much Uber pays now. You would be like wtf. A trip to the airport from Art of Animation to MCO/airport was 54 dollars. I couldnt pick up at the airport but I would simply drive straight back to Disney and maybe load another airport or I drive that ran anywhere from 23 to 35 dollars. a lot of people used cash as well. Uber in Orlando might pay the driver 12 dollars for that ride. Which is ridiculous. You need to go lobby politicians to get an 80/20 split because of maintenance. A trip for Grand flo to the airport already cost around 27 dollars they could easily raise it to 47 dollars and the people would stil pay it.


In the begining...i was getting 2.40 a mile 30 cents a minute with a 2.50 booking fee for ME. And making shitloads of money.since then it's been a race to the bottom.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SD Lyft said:


> A one day strike can be done and organized. It’s not impossible and I realize not everyone will participate. But it would be a news worthy story and bring public awareness to even none customers of Uber and Lyft. Nothing is impossible. Then you can use it as a jumping point for maybe a prop, open dissociation political champions (Senator, Major, etc) a campaign. You name it. Don’t just say no…come to the table with a another possible solution!


It has been done several times here in Southern, California and received national news attention. People still think we're making a fortune driving rideshare.

An orchestrated social media campaign aimed at crafting public opinion and swaying state politicians would probably be your best bang for the buck. Uber fears social media.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

I mean look at this..im in arguably the best market in the country and not a single surge anywhere...no surge no drive...i have errands to do.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Not being a dick here but there's always this...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change. If we are truly ‘independent’ contractors…then price and pay should be negotiated, not dictated. Maybe a independent third party should be involved. AND one more thing, if your going to criticize my thoughts on the matter…then at least come to the table and offer another possible solution or keep your thoughts to yourself. This should be a positive forum for solutions and action.


You have "uber syndrome". This thing is a sinking ship. The "smart" rats have already jumped off...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> You have "uber syndrome". This thing is a sinking ship. The "smart" rats have already jumped off...


The smart rats know there's no life boats so staying on the ship till another ship comes to the rescue, or waits till rats before them feed the sharks for a better chance to live.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> The smart rats know there's no life boats so staying on the ship till another ship comes to the rescue, or waits till rats before them feed the sharks for a better chance to live.


Nobody likes a smartazzz... 🖕


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Nobody likes a smartazzz... 🖕


Maybe the problem is your not open minded enough to see there's more then 1 solution to a problem.

Or smart enough so it seems.👌


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Have you been recently deactivated
or ever thought of sueing Lyft?
Thought about quitting maybe?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Just leave and be away and watch them moan to dies off. .. LoL 😂


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Nobody likes a smartazzz... 🖕


⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> The smart rats know there's no life boats so staying on the ship till another ship comes to the rescue, or waits till rats before them feed the sharks for a better chance to live.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change. If we are truly ‘independent’ contractors…then price and pay should be negotiated, not dictated. Maybe a independent third party should be involved. AND one more thing, if your going to criticize my thoughts on the matter…then at least come to the table and offer another possible solution or keep your thoughts to yourself. This should be a positive forum for solutions and action.


Don't listen to the naysayers. When drivers speak up to the media and the politicians change CAN and DOES occur.

If you don't believe it take a look at Seattle. Drivers got the attention of the media and the politicians and as a result new regulations have been passed. Seattle drivers will be paid $1.38 per mile and $0.58 per minute. There's also going to be an appeals board for drivers to contest unjust firings.

$1.38 per mile isn't spectacular but it's vastly more than virtually every market in the US.

Gather as much evidence as you can such as proof showing how riders are being charged large surges while drivers get little to none of it and contact the media and your politicians.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe the problem is your not open minded enough to see there's more then 1 solution to a problem.
> 
> Or smart enough so it seems.👌


You are like the poverty version of Og Mandino...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Striking doesnt work. What works is going to looking politicians asking why Uber/Lyft can skirt the independent contractor laws and states allow it.


Actually it does work, but not in the way you're referring to.

Does striking disrupt their operation? No.

Can striking be effective even without disruption? Yes.

A strike that gets the attention of the media and the pols can be a catalyst for change. NYC, CA, and Seattle are examples of this.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Actually it does work, but not in the way you're referring to.
> 
> Does striking disrupt their operation? No.
> 
> ...


How so... ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living.


As history has shown many times, some people choose to fight for change rather than cut and run. 

The workers of this country are the beneficiaries of that willingness to fight for change. Workers Comp, overtime pay, FICA, minimum wage, unemployment insurance are all the result of workers demanding change.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Is this why there has been absolutely NO surge in Orlando all weekend?


No worries, it will come back Friday after I leave. ..


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> A one day strike can be done and organized. It’s not impossible and I realize not everyone will participate. But it would be a news worthy story and bring public awareness to even none customers of Uber and Lyft. Nothing is impossible. Then you can use it as a jumping point for maybe a prop, open dissociation political champions (Senator, Major, etc) a campaign. You name it. Don’t just say no…come to the table with a another possible solution!


Any strike should be focused on media attention only. Forget about disrupting the companies because it won't happen.

The more attention the better.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Is this why there has been absolutely NO surge in Orlando all weekend?


These Orlando screenshots were taken today at 4 pm...

First of all there appears to be a surge.

Secondly, the rates shown on the rate chart indicate that the OFF PEAK pay rates for the drivers are WAY below 75%, probably around 62%. This means that even when there is NO surge the drivers still only receive 62% of the pax non-surge fare.

What are your pay rates for Orlando (per mile, per minute, base fare, minimum fare)?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Striking will not work because drivers are not organized and too many of them are so desperate they would work no matter what.


of course . they can cash out 10 times a day..if they say goodbye to that 1000's will quick right away as most wont have good tires and gas money..i am serious


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Does anyone know how to delete posts? I've yet to find a way to do it.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Does anyone know how to delete posts? I've yet to find a way to do it.


You can’t delete it yourself anymore. So you have 2 options. Edit it and just put in a comma or something or edit it and put in something that someone might consider vulgar which might get it deleted. The downside of option 2 is you might also get booted from the forum


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> You can’t delete it yourself anymore. So you have 2 options. Edit it and just put in a comma or something or edit it and put in something that someone might consider vulgar which might get it deleted. The downside of option 2 is you might also get booted from the forum


I've done the first option but not the second one.

The ability to delete our own posts was taken away as part of the site changeover. 

Not letting posters delete their own posts is dumb.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> It has more to do with greed then agreeing.
> 
> While drivers are striking, there's going to be drivers who see it as an opportunity to bank on surge or promos.
> 
> Greed.


Whenever I’ve heard rumors of a strike it seems to be less than 100 drivers doing it and it’s usually at a time that has little impact on demand. Like at 10:30am on a Tuesday.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've done the first option but not the second one.
> 
> The ability to delete our own posts was taken away as part of the site changeover.
> 
> Not letting posters delete their own posts is dumb.


Agreed. A couple of weeks ago in had something get sent twice and couldn’t delete the duplicate


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I've done the first option but not the second one.
> 
> The ability to delete our own posts was taken away as part of the site changeover.
> 
> Not letting posters delete their own posts is dumb.


Report your own post with "please delete" in reason.

They stopped letting us delete prior to our new Corporate OverLords buying UPNet. 

Someone decided to leave and they went back and deleted every post of theirs. After that they instituted a time limit (4 hours maybe) after which no editing could be done. 

Now you can go back and edit anytime.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lyft and Uber X paying drivers 0.6 $ per miles, minus 5$ Gas, 20 MPG City Car drivers will be earning like 0.35$ per mile after paying gas (Not including car parts, Tires and Brake )
You still got Tons and Tons drivers willing to drive this full time, and more drivers joining because Lyft/ Uber offering first month 5500$ ~ $8000 Bonus.
lol

Most Riders still dunno that Driver only get pay 40% or less each ride lol they think drivers making a tons money lol


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Need to find a few BIG twitter account holders and or YouTube people to start a giant campaign to help. Start a massive boycott for weeks also to set off a day to strike.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

mrwhts said:


> Need to find a few BIG twitter account holders and or YouTube people to start a giant campaign to help. Start a massive boycott for weeks also to set off a day to strike.


 You know ? I'm already broke and I ain't wait for them to change. I've already gave them 6 years. And hasn't change nothing but became even worse. So ...good luck man. I ain't wait for those disgusting entities to be change or to be better . It won't. My life is more important than making them rich . Being rich by taking advantages of weak position of innocent drivers . 
Go F themselves.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> You know ? I'm already broke and I ain't wait for them to change. I've already gave them 6 years. And hasn't change nothing but became even worse. So ...good luck man. I ain't wait for those disgusting entities to be change or to be better . It won't. My life is more important than making them rich . Being rich by taking advantages of weak position of innocent drivers .
> Go F themselves.


I agree as of late they are clearly taking advantage of everyone but mostly drivers. But they have to pay for it now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

mrwhts said:


> I agree as of late they are clearly taking advantage of everyone but mostly drivers. But they have to pay for it now.


Don't waste your time... To my mind..
As I look at my yearly Tax details ...I've been working as much less than those highschool McDonald's employees with much more hours ! LMAO 😂😭👎 illusions . Just a illusions that's they projects.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices.


I’m in strike for last year or so.. do not move unles they pay at least +$10 for shorts or long once are on my way. Proudly part of low 5% of lyft drivers community according to lyft estimate and still maintain 4.98 rating (I’m nice to paying customers). Same thing for uber BTW. Making slightly less then before but maintain self respect. Wish everyone has an alternative to anting as I do and stop taking crap offers from both companies.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> The smart rats know there's no life boats so staying on the ship till another ship comes to the rescue, or waits till rats before them feed the sharks for a better chance to live.


I couldn't stop laughing after reading your reply. You are a true warrior. 😂😂😂


----------



## The GOAT (Jan 9, 2015)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change. If we are truly ‘independent’ contractors…then price and pay should be negotiated, not dictated. Maybe a independent third party should be involved. AND one more thing, if your going to criticize my thoughts on the matter…then at least come to the table and offer another possible solution or keep your thoughts to yourself. This should be a positive forum for solutions and action.


He knows that if he says do nothing that will make him look completely like the shield he actually is. So he muddies the water by talking about federal legislation. He is telling you to do nothing but keep driving and take it


----------



## jselwyn (Aug 22, 2016)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


LOL, don't self aggrandize; prior strikes meant nothing and got nothing (but zero income days for those who partook).


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> While this might be your decision making process I can respect that. But others may invest in there jobs and like them…and fight for them and a fair processes. You should be respectful of that view as well.


You don’t have a job.This is a gig. It’s the equivalent of day labor. If you want a job, go get one.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Get a real job - the fkng rating system alone makes uber total garbage - you can have 98% happy customers and a couple of LWW having bad day as a barista at Starbucks and wing stop can end you.

The people in charge hate you and hope you die so they can have your stuff if they can't take it by force.

Or the pandemic was real and they made 1 million drivers sit 1-3 feet away from thousands of people from all over the world for 8 hours a day for 2 years hoping you would die so they could usher in slaveless cars.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

How do we go from $1.50 gas to $4.50 gas in 18 months? Withdraw oil fields from production. Import oil from half a world away rather than use what’s literally under our feet.
Strike? Sure, let’s replace free market participation — by both drivers and customers

Lets see, how about:

Pandemic caused drop in oil production worldwide 

Opec slow to ramp up production to meet the needs world wide

Old or currently unused oil permits and available oil producing land still go unused to this day by domestic companies

700k barrels of oil still needed per day more then produced just in the USA

Domestic oil companies slow to ramp up production AND start new drilling sites 

Putin

To name a few. 

But most of all your comparing pandemic prices to current pricing. So ya there's a gap. Seeing how your comparing a price that was dictated by low usage against a price that's now in demand.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

A strike would never happen/work for a simple reason .....
Employees strike.
Independent Contractors/Self Employed do not strike.
Uber / Lyft / Doordash drive and the like are not employees, we/they are self-employed independent contractors.

Do you want to strike, they go get a job where you are organized.

Don't look for the politicians to help ... you need money to buy them.

It's that simple!


----------



## Dallasguy (Jul 2, 2016)

I quit driving uber 3 years ago and got into the currier business. Best decision I've ever made. Freedom of being on the road with minimal dealing with anyone but a dispatcher and app. I make twice as much as uber, and way less of a headache, while I have free weekends.


----------



## milemaker (Oct 16, 2020)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change. If we are truly ‘independent’ contractors…then price and pay should be negotiated, not dictated. Maybe a independent third party should be involved. AND one more thing, if your going to criticize my thoughts on the matter…then at least come to the table and offer another possible solution or keep your thoughts to yourself. This should be a positive forum for solutions and action.





SD Lyft said:


> A one day strike can be done and organized. It’s not impossible and I realize not everyone will participate. But it would be a news worthy story and bring public awareness to even none customers of Uber and Lyft. Nothing is impossible. Then you can use it as a jumping point for maybe a prop, open dissociation political champions (Senator, Major, etc) a campaign. You name it. Don’t just say no…come to the table with a another possible solution!


Do you really want to get politicians involved?


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

I say if you really want to hit them. Take a trip. Drop off the passenger but don’t end it when the passenger leaves your car, just keep driving for as long as you can, until you made what you think you deserve. Rinse and repeat. It’s dirty work but if these companies have consistently exposed you and your vehicles, you should just take your just due. This is not the time to be moral, when drivers are being killed and harassed, let alone being unfairly compensated, and they do absolutely nothing to help (RIP Christi). Now, Although you may be deactivated, This asserts you, and this hurts Uber and Lyft’s already bad reputation with customers. People will stop using the platforms, and uber and lyft will scury to find new drivers with bait promos. You must understand that you keep them a float. F Jumping ship. You are the ship, all drivers as a collective are the the vehicle. As you know when you don’t take care of your vehicle it fails, and costs you way more money to fix had than it would had you kept up with maintenance.. The Irony of Uber and Lyft neglecting to take care of their vehicles makes me laugh. But anyways, Either do that or quit, but complaining about it and striking hasn’t really helped much in the pass, it’s only garnered attention of people who repeatedly tell us to “get a real Job”, what ever happened with AB5?


----------



## Uber_AE (Apr 14, 2020)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living. The way I let people know is I have a calculated conversation with them in the car. Most people are empathetic,and I have most definetly coxed tips out of people when they are informed of what really goes on. with that said I doubt them knowing is going to stop them from using the service. And in too many cases even after they have been informed they still dont tip the drivers. I did a reservation ride yesterday and the guy could care less,he was one of those automoton people who stare into their phones for the entire 30 minutes,then says dont get up ill get my own bags,I always load and unload the bags but you could tell off the bat he wasn't going to tip or speak lol. when we got to the airport he says dont get out ill get the bags 99.9% no tip for me. As far as respect from uber or lyft or any of these services go it has been "disrespect" from the word go. In my opinion too many people rely on the service to stop using it. I carry a 4.98 rating with 16,000 rides. my only two ratings besides 5 star are two 1 star ratings that I know for 100% sure were given due to what uber charged them and in fact in both cases I went above and beyond. No good deed goes unpunished. I could list you dozens of shady things that Uber does to drivers AND passangers. But what's the point? The bottom line is if you arent willing to accept their BS and drive,then you need to find another job.Uber will never do the right thing. Basically,it's a scam business, cloaked in non-transparency,deceit,and empty promises.


Exactly, I have learned that making conversations with customers will definitely help get them understand that most of the charge is going to uber. There’s two ways to make extra cash, 1) make a customer list for personal rides. I have my own customers that prefer calling me and not use uber. 2) Refunding the fee from the ride and getting paid by cash. Yes is risky but for the most time you asked them to pay first before going to the destination. It works better when the surge is way too high. Of course you can’t do these with everyone, there’s some people that will see it as unethical cheating the company uber. Y’all be safe out there.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ewayz7 said:


> I say if you really want to hit them. Take a trip. Drop off the passenger but don’t end it when the passenger leaves your car, just keep driving for as long as you can, until you made what you think you deserve. Rinse and repeat. It’s dirty work but if these companies have consistently exposed you and your vehicles, you should just take your just due. This is not the time to be moral, when drivers are being killed and harassed, let alone being unfairly compensated, and they do absolutely nothing to help (RIP Christi). Now, Although you may be deactivated, This asserts you, and this hurts Uber and Lyft’s already bad reputation with customers. People will stop using the platforms, and uber and lyft will scury to find new drivers with bait promos. You must understand that you keep them a float. F Jumping ship. You are the ship, all drivers as a collective are the the vehicle. As you know when you don’t take care of your vehicle it fails, and costs you way more money to fix had than it would had you kept up with maintenance.. The Irony of Uber and Lyft neglecting to take care of their vehicles makes me laugh. But anyways, Either do that or quit, but complaining about it and striking hasn’t really helped much in the pass, it’s only garnered attention of people who repeatedly tell us to “get a real Job”, what ever happened with AB5?


So your solution is to fleece the pax? 


Smart!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Will @Amos69 Be Back in time for fantasy football?


----------



## Wsfield99 (8 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Start looking for another gig. This pathic country no longer supports unions or strikes.


----------



## Tim McKee (Feb 13, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living. The way I let people know is I have a calculated conversation with them in the car. Most people are empathetic,and I have most definetly coxed tips out of people when they are informed of what really goes on. with that said I doubt them knowing is going to stop them from using the service. And in too many cases even after they have been informed they still dont tip the drivers. I did a reservation ride yesterday and the guy could care less,he was one of those automoton people who stare into their phones for the entire 30 minutes,then says dont get up ill get my own bags,I always load and unload the bags but you could tell off the bat he wasn't going to tip or speak lol. when we got to the airport he says dont get out ill get the bags 99.9% no tip for me. As far as respect from uber or lyft or any of these services go it has been "disrespect" from the word go. In my opinion too many people rely on the service to stop using it. I carry a 4.98 rating with 16,000 rides. my only two ratings besides 5 star are two 1 star ratings that I know for 100% sure were given due to what uber charged them and in fact in both cases I went above and beyond. No good deed goes unpunished. I could list you dozens of shady things that Uber does to drivers AND passangers. But what's the point? The bottom line is if you arent willing to accept their BS and drive,then you need to find another job.Uber will never do the right thing. Basically,it's a scam business, cloaked in non-transparency,deceit,and empty promises.


So well said. I totally agree with you. I always open doors for people unless they are standing on the curb waiting. Always help with bags. I also offer free water (small version) especially to those just getting off an airplane. Great conversation (when they want it) and friendly service. My tips average $5 per ride. Sometimes, I can get as much as $20 for a short ride, because I am courteous and professional. Want to make more money? Do more for your rider. 
Tim


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm on strike since October when I realized how bad I was getting shafted. I'd love to drive again but without any ability to set my own prices it's a net loss even in a great location.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

I wish every driver with an acceptance rate above 40% would strike because they are the problem not Uber. Uber sets rates based on what drivers are willing to accept. If you have a high acceptance rate then you are the problem. That is just the truth but the majority of you here will still insist that it’s Uber’s fault.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tim McKee said:


> So well said. I totally agree with you. I always open doors for people unless they are standing on the curb waiting. Always help with bags. I also offer free water (small version) especially to those just getting off an airplane. Great conversation (when they want it) and friendly service. My tips average $5 per ride. Sometimes, I can get as much as $20 for a short ride, because I am courteous and professional. Want to make more money? Do more for your rider.
> Tim


I have a cappuccino machine for them and a small oven in the car to bake them muffins or cookies during the ride


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> So your solution is to fleece the pax?
> 
> 
> Smart!


Pretty much, you got a better idea? Better yet go strike, go a day without pay, while holding a picket sign and yelling about how unfair your life is. And then come back and drive the next day and watch as nothing happens. You’re worried about “fleecing” passengers while you’re being “fleeced” on the daily for how many years now? And honestly the way I look at it, They charge the passenger’s an upfront rate, and then pay you a percentage of what the passenger pays (your time and distance), if you keep driving after drop off they’re not going to charge the passenger again. Unless said passeneger alters the destination on their end from their phone. And Even if they do charge the passenger more, at this point its a necessary evil. But if you keep allowing yourself to be taken advantage of by these companies then you’ll keep being a bottom feeder. Simple. I guarantee you if a passenger keeps getting hit with a higher fare they’ll find other options, the only way to hit the companies is to hit they’re pockets. And as a driver you kind of control their pockets honestly. You make them rich, and they blatantly pay you just enough to keep you needing to drive to get by, thats the cycle.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Wsfield99 said:


> Start looking for another gig. This pathic country no longer supports unions or strikes.


There is support for unions.
There is support for strikes.
However there is no support for a bunch of disorganized individuals ( Uber / Lyft Drivers ) striking.

First ..... Form a Union!
Second ... Organize a Union led strike.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Are you familiar with the concept of herding cats? I agree that pay is definitely lower than it should be, but getting enough drivers together on a strike that would have any meaningful impact would be damn near impossible. I’ve heard so many drivers over the years call for strikes, but given the nature of the job it’s not likely to happen any time soon, if ever. 

One of the issues is that for every driver who complains there are others who are still out there doing (relatively) well, or rely on the income they make from driving to pay the bills, and admittedly I am one of those. The system is perfect in this regard. Drivers who quit or strike en mass would create a surge in demand that would be handled by the drivers who either don’t have a choice but to drive, or don’t care enough about the cause to strike. In 2020 when there was a driver shortage in my area I was on the road making more than double what I normally brought in, and I’m sure a strike would be similarly profitable for anyone who decided to keep working. Until you can get enough cats to join the herd nothing is going to change.


----------



## DaleSmith2 (Nov 23, 2021)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

ewayz7 said:


> Pretty much, you got a better idea? Better yet go strike, go a day without pay, while holding a picket sign and yelling about how unfair your life is. And then come back and drive the next day and watch as nothing happens. You’re worried about “fleecing” passengers while you’re being “fleeced” on the daily for how many years now? And honestly the way I look at it, They charge the passenger’s an upfront rate, and then pay you a percentage of what the passenger pays (your time and distance), if you keep driving after drop off they’re not going to charge the passenger again. Unless said passeneger alters the destination on their end from their phone. And Even if they do charge the passenger more, at this point its a necessary evil. But if you keep allowing yourself to be taken advantage of by these companies then you’ll keep being a bottom feeder. Simple. I guarantee you if a passenger keeps getting hit with a higher fare they’ll find other options, the only way to hit the companies is to hit they’re pockets. And as a driver you kind of control their pockets honestly. You make them rich, and they blatantly pay you just enough to keep you needing to drive to get by, thats the cycle.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ewayz7 said:


> Pretty much, you got a better idea? Better yet go strike, go a day without pay, while holding a picket sign and yelling about how unfair your life is. And then come back and drive the next day and watch as nothing happens. You’re worried about “fleecing” passengers while you’re being “fleeced” on the daily for how many years now? And honestly the way I look at it, They charge the passenger’s an upfront rate, and then pay you a percentage of what the passenger pays (your time and distance), if you keep driving after drop off they’re not going to charge the passenger again. Unless said passeneger alters the destination on their end from their phone. And Even if they do charge the passenger more, at this point its a necessary evil. But if you keep allowing yourself to be taken advantage of by these companies then you’ll keep being a bottom feeder. Simple. I guarantee you if a passenger keeps getting hit with a higher fare they’ll find other options, the only way to hit the companies is to hit they’re pockets. And as a driver you kind of control their pockets honestly. You make them rich, and they blatantly pay you just enough to keep you needing to drive to get by, thats the cycle.


Wrong.

The pax reports YOU continued passed drop off and wants a refund. Ubers already paid you. How many tines are they going to take the hit before the deactivated your account?

I guarantee it won't take to many times. Lets us know how many times you get away with it before you are deactivated.


----------



## DaleSmith2 (Nov 23, 2021)

New2This said:


> Not being a dick here but there's always this...
> 
> View attachment 656830
> 
> ...


----------



## MightyNorff (8 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

Lythium said:


> Are you familiar with the concept of herding cats? I agree that pay is definitely lower than it should be, but getting enough drivers together on a strike that would have any meaningful impact would be damn near impossible. I’ve heard so many drivers over the years call for strikes, but given the nature of the job it’s not likely to happen any time soon, if ever.
> 
> One of the issues is that for every driver who complains there are others who are still out there doing (relatively) well, or rely on the income they make from driving to pay the bills, and admittedly I am one of those. The system is perfect in this regard. Drivers who quit or strike en mass would create a surge in demand that would be handled by the drivers who either don’t have a choice but to drive, or don’t care enough about the cause to strike. In 2020 when there was a driver shortage in my area I was on the road making more than double what I normally brought in, and I’m sure a strike would be similarly profitable for anyone who decided to keep working. Until you can get enough cats to join the herd nothing is going to change.


Yep, and I agree that’s why I suggested not to quit or strike but to keep driving, and prolong trips after dropping the passengers off. You’ll still make money. You may anger the passengers, but they’ll get mad at the companies, and then they’ll definitely take action then, especially if enough drivers get on board. History of striking has shown that nothing gets solved, and if you quit they’ll just bait new driver’s with hefty promotions. That’s their business model, and it works.


----------



## MightyNorff (8 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Customers tell you anything for the enjoyment of the ride. Once you stop picking them up due to a strike and they miss there appointments and flights the support ends immediately! Uber drivers will never strike they been talking strikes for the last 10 years and an attempt once was done but lasted no more than 48hrs if I am correct 😅 Uber knows drivers have bills and need to eat and survive and also pay their car payments which needs Uber drive apps to do so. So when I hear people say strike after all these years I continue to laugh and laugh because it ain’t gonna happen. Drivers have no unions and they have no drive or motivation to strike especially when their livelihood and families are top priorities. Foreigner drivers work their fingers to the bone and will not stop unless the app fails. My advice is to get another job or educate yourselves because a strike in my lifetime and yours won’t happen. Just venting and frustration and the fantasy of a strike. Sad 😢 to say the only strike you’ll see is at a “Bowling Alley..”


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change. If we are truly ‘independent’ contractors…then price and pay should be negotiated, not dictated. Maybe a independent third party should be involved. AND one more thing, if your going to criticize my thoughts on the matter…then at least come to the table and offer another possible solution or keep your thoughts to yourself. This should be a positive forum for solutions and action.


At the end of the Driver/Partner contract (that you should read) are 2 options. 

1). Click “Agree”; meaning that you accept the terms of the contract.

2). Click “Do Not Agree” and bam…you’ll essentially be on strike.

that’s the solution.


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> In the begining...i was getting 2.40 a mile 30 cents a minute with a 2.50 booking fee for ME. And making shitloads of money.since then it's been a race to the bottom.


That right there... The race to the bottom. Happened when every other guy/girl could go buy a DSLR ( and half again of those would buy a flash). About 1 in 20 had any talent at all, but when you could choose the best 10 of 2000 shots and make $250 shooting a wedding... The race to the bottom was on. Finding a $10 to $15 per hour rate. The gig economy sets a very low bar... It finds a natural minimum wage, and it's quite low. The algorithms ensure it.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


I went on strike soon after the pandemic 
began - the rates in Los Angeles are laffable- I do drive for Uber but only to “destinations” - lyft and Uber are criminal enterprises. In order to be effective we need a national union of “ride share drivers “ that are employees of Uber/Lyft. When and until this is achieved look for both companies to continue cheating customers and drivers!


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The pax reports YOU continued passed drop off and wants a refund. Ubers already paid you. How many tines are they going to take the hit before the deactivated your account?
> 
> I guarantee it won't take to many times. Lets us know how many times you get away with it before you are deactivated.


How many times have you taken a trip that ended in a with a different destination than what the gps says….. this is no different than that. Or better yet propose to me a better idea. I’ll wait.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing?


Striking does not work when you only get 5% striking & many hoping to get surges due to the strike.
Organizing drivers to contact their politicians & show the politicians that drivers do not want the new laws that Uber is writing should work much better. It costs drivers nothing to participate & it shows politicians that it will cost them votes if they fail to act.


----------



## common (8 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living. The way I let people know is I have a calculated conversation with them in the car. Most people are empathetic,and I have most definetly coxed tips out of people when they are informed of what really goes on. with that said I doubt them knowing is going to stop them from using the service. And in too many cases even after they have been informed they still dont tip the drivers. I did a reservation ride yesterday and the guy could care less,he was one of those automoton people who stare into their phones for the entire 30 minutes,then says dont get up ill get my own bags,I always load and unload the bags but you could tell off the bat he wasn't going to tip or speak lol. when we got to the airport he says dont get out ill get the bags 99.9% no tip for me. As far as respect from uber or lyft or any of these services go it has been "disrespect" from the word go. In my opinion too many people rely on the service to stop using it. I carry a 4.98 rating with 16,000 rides. my only two ratings besides 5 star are two 1 star ratings that I know for 100% sure were given due to what uber charged them and in fact in both cases I went above and beyond. No good deed goes unpunished. I could list you dozens of shady things that Uber does to drivers AND passangers. But what's the point? The bottom line is if you arent willing to accept their BS and drive,then you need to find another job.Uber will never do the right thing. Basically,it's a scam business, cloaked in non-transparency,deceit,and empty promises.


And yet you continue to work for them. Comical.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

common said:


> And yet you continue to work for them. Comical.


Its more COMICAL that you made a new account to make a comment...NOW THATS COMICAL


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ewayz7 said:


> How many times have you taken a trip that ended in a with a different destination than what the gps says….. this is no different than that. Or better yet propose to me a better idea. I’ll wait.


Simple answer.

None.

It takes 20 seconds to update address if you want to go somewhere else. Why?

1 so i get paid

2 pax cant say i scammed them for more money while dropping them off where requested off book.

3 insurance

4 cya

5 the pax not the one screwing tbe driver

Yes i stick it to uber every day i work. I use their system against them. It may not be ethical, but im screwing the only entity that's screwing me. Pax are not the issue.


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Strike? All that does is push them to put more money in self driving cars, don't be quick to give them a push I'm that direction


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Its simple Lyft and Uber see drivers as generally dumb and lazy. They know drivers lack any real conviction to hold a substantial work stoppage because it takes work and cooperation. Drivers complain every year and continue to drive until they overdose on fentanyl. Uber and Lyft's reaction is lets cut their rate for the 20th time.


----------



## MightyNorff (8 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> So what your saying is we do nothing? We allow ourselves to be rail roaded, We show no resistance? I completely disagree and if that’s the case, then we deserve what comes to us.. By striking, we bring public awareness, negative press, and I’m not so pessimistic about our customers base. A how do you think we are going to get political support or acknowledgement? You have to have DEEP pockets or public support to ask for change. If we are truly ‘independent’ contractors…then price and pay should be negotiated, not dictated. Maybe a independent third party should be involved. AND one more thing, if your going to criticize my thoughts on the matter…then at least come to the table and offer another possible solution or keep your thoughts to yourself. This should be a positive forum for solutions and action.


Maybe you should keep your thoughts and opinions to yourself. This platform is not owned by no broke drivers begging and hollering for a strike. Get another job or quit!!


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Stikes don't work. Drivers are not a union. Just quit driving and get a job doing something else.


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living. The way I let people know is I have a calculated conversation with them in the car. Most people are empathetic,and I have most definetly coxed tips out of people when they are informed of what really goes on. with that said I doubt them knowing is going to stop them from using the service. And in too many cases even after they have been informed they still dont tip the drivers. I did a reservation ride yesterday and the guy could care less,he was one of those automoton people who stare into their phones for the entire 30 minutes,then says dont get up ill get my own bags,I always load and unload the bags but you could tell off the bat he wasn't going to tip or speak lol. when we got to the airport he says dont get out ill get the bags 99.9% no tip for me. As far as respect from uber or lyft or any of these services go it has been "disrespect" from the word go. In my opinion too many people rely on the service to stop using it. I carry a 4.98 rating with 16,000 rides. my only two ratings besides 5 star are two 1 star ratings that I know for 100% sure were given due to what uber charged them and in fact in both cases I went above and beyond. No good deed goes unpunished. I could list you dozens of shady things that Uber does to drivers AND passangers. But what's the point? The bottom line is if you arent willing to accept their BS and drive,then you need to find another job.Uber will never do the right thing. Basically,it's a scam business, cloaked in non-transparency,deceit,and empty promises.


Same here 4.97 rating w two, one 🌟 
I'm driving since 2016. I did 15 trips yesterday, 3, customers tipped me mostly all local short trips in S.I and few in Brooklyn.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

premsoma161 said:


> Same here 4.97 rating w two, one 🌟
> I'm driving since 2016. I did 15 trips yesterday, 3, customers tipped me mostly all local short trips in S.I and few in Brooklyn.


And THAT'S the rest of the story. 

👍


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living. The way I let people know is I have a calculated conversation with them in the car. Most people are empathetic,and I have most definetly coxed tips out of people when they are informed of what really goes on. with that said I doubt them knowing is going to stop them from using the service. And in too many cases even after they have been informed they still dont tip the drivers. I did a reservation ride yesterday and the guy could care less,he was one of those automoton people who stare into their phones for the entire 30 minutes,then says dont get up ill get my own bags,I always load and unload the bags but you could tell off the bat he wasn't going to tip or speak lol. when we got to the airport he says dont get out ill get the bags 99.9% no tip for me. As far as respect from uber or lyft or any of these services go it has been "disrespect" from the word go. In my opinion too many people rely on the service to stop using it. I carry a 4.98 rating with 16,000 rides. my only two ratings besides 5 star are two 1 star ratings that I know for 100% sure were given due to what uber charged them and in fact in both cases I went above and beyond. No good deed goes unpunished. I could list you dozens of shady things that Uber does to drivers AND passangers. But what's the point? The bottom line is if you arent willing to accept their BS and drive,then you need to find another job.Uber will never do the right thing. Basically,it's a scam business, cloaked in non-transparency,deceit,and empty promises.


👍


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Gas just went up 30 more cents here so let's see that is 90 cents in less than 30 day. The .55 cents was useless then because they are taking more out for uber now it is more than robbery.


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Simple answer.
> 
> None.
> 
> ...


How, by not accepting every trip? I get what you're saying. Wait for convenience to accept a trip, be it a bonus or surge... You're still at they're mercy, when you realize they're still in control , and when you realize the algorithm just re-directs the trips you don't accept to some other driver. They control what you make, and they control what bonuses and surges you even see at this point, and they control the customer pricing and determine you're low rate of pay. They even determine what passengers you get paired up with, ESPECIALLY when you're about to complete a bonus, they'll try to send you a 15 mile pickup because they want you to cancel. To them you're still an ant, in your case you may not be a worker ant, but one step above it.... a Soldier ant, but still an ant nonetheless. You're still very expendable regardless whether you believe it or not. And remember you can never scam the passengers because they dont pay you directly. you're an independent contractor, The passenger pays UBER/Lyft for a service, and Uber/Lyft contracts you and pays you a rate, the business model that keeps them from being accountable for anything that could happen to you as you drive. So technically you'd be scamming uber/lyft..... Anyways, my whole point is, coming to a forum to complain about something is absolutely pointless unless you're willing to take some kind of action other than striking.... Which has proved to be all but useless in the pass couple of years. Because these companies have found ways to drain your pay to new lows all while making it look like a "New and exciting change". Hell they even cut your cancellation fee in half. It used to be $6 in my market now it's $3, if you think they don't take a piece of that you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

ewayz7 said:


> How, by not accepting every trip? I get what you're saying. Wait for convenience to accept a trip, be it a bonus or surge... You're still at they're mercy, when you realize they're still in control , and when you realize the algorithm just re-directs the trips you don't accept to some other driver. They control what you make, and they control what bonuses and surges you even see at this point, and they control the customer pricing and determine you're low rate of pay. They even determine what passengers you get paired up with, ESPECIALLY when you're about to complete a bonus, they'll try to send you a 15 mile pickup because they want you to cancel. To them you're still an ant, in your case you may not be a worker ant, but one step above it.... a Soldier ant, but still an ant nonetheless. You're still very expendable regardless whether you believe it or not. And remember you can never scam the passengers because they dont pay you directly. you're an independent contractor, They passenger pays UBER/Lyft for a service, and Uber/Lyft contracts you and pays you a rate, the business model that keeps them from being accountable for anything that could happen to you as you drive. So technically you'd be scamming uber/lyft..... Anyways, my whole point is, coming to a forum to complain about something is absolutely pointless unless you're willing to take some kind of action other than striking.... Which has proved to be all but useless in the pass couple of years. Because these companies have found ways to drain your pay to new lows all while making it look like a "New and exciting change". Hell they even cut your cancellation fee in half. It used to be $6 in my market now it's $3, if you think they don't take a piece of that you're sadly mistaken.


You said THEY so many times i thought of THEM lol


----------



## tommemac (May 30, 2019)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


I agree 100%! Talk about disrespect. how about the .55 cent fuel surcharge the drivers are now receiving on each ride given? U/L makes it sound like it's coming out of their pockets! The riders are paying that extra, whopping 55 pennies! To me, that is like a slap in the face. Let's get this party started U/L drivers!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ewayz7 said:


> How, by not accepting every trip? I get what you're saying. Wait for convenience to accept a trip, be it a bonus or surge... You're still at they're mercy, when you realize they're still in control , and when you realize the algorithm just re-directs the trips you don't accept to some other driver. They control what you make, and they control what bonuses and surges you even see at this point, and they control the customer pricing and determine you're low rate of pay. They even determine what passengers you get paired up with, ESPECIALLY when you're about to complete a bonus, they'll try to send you a 15 mile pickup because they want you to cancel. To them you're still an ant, in your case you may not be a worker ant, but one step above it.... a Soldier ant, but still an ant nonetheless. You're still very expendable regardless whether you believe it or not. And remember you can never scam the passengers because they dont pay you directly. you're an independent contractor, The passenger pays UBER/Lyft for a service, and Uber/Lyft contracts you and pays you a rate, the business model that keeps them from being accountable for anything that could happen to you as you drive. So technically you'd be scamming uber/lyft..... Anyways, my whole point is, coming to a forum to complain about something is absolutely pointless unless you're willing to take some kind of action other than striking.... Which has proved to be all but useless in the pass couple of years. Because these companies have found ways to drain your pay to new lows all while making it look like a "New and exciting change". Hell they even cut your cancellation fee in half. It used to be $6 in my market now it's $3, if you think they don't take a piece of that you're sadly mistaken.


Like i said, I use the system against themself.

I take what makes me money only. 4% AR

CTBs i controll what i accept. There's ways around the crap they send you. 

There's so much you do not know in this job.

I'm not going to sit here divulging all my tricks that I and many other people know to make the system work for myself. Nobody taught me how to make the money that I make every week.

You have to understand you're playing their game and untill the rules change that's the rules you have to work with.

And to tell you a secret the rules will not change with just the drivers alone.


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> You said THEY so many times i thought of THEM lol
> View attachment 657294


Lol i know i know, I didn't even realize it. I was just typing away. Great picture lol.


----------



## tommemac (May 30, 2019)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


I'm behind what you're saying, however, up to this date May 11, 2022, my pay rate remains the same since June 20217. It has not been cut 1/2. Gas prices skyrocketing are what's killing me.


----------



## cornysnyder1 (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't have any real complaints, although I do get irritated at them often. The job will never be what everyone wants, but it works exceedingly well for me. I have driven for 7 years and am making a solid $5 more now than when I started. I also make very good money ($35 - $40 or more every week). I don't need benefits and don't want the competition from drivers who need benefits. They should get a job with benefits. As a retirement job, second gig or in a 2 person household where the main breadwinner gets benefits this job is great for its flexibility. I think it is important to like your job, if you don't try another job - build your resume and skill level to make the kind of money you need. Good luck.


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Like i said, I use the system against themself.
> 
> I take what makes me money only. 4% AR
> 
> ...


I've been doing this for since 2015 now. I've been here long enough to know alot, but I'm always open to useful info so enlighten me. You speak of playing their game as if we are not just pawns. It's amazing. You play chess? You know what happens to pawns. They're usually the first to go. Unless they make it to the opposite side, where they can become either a queen, a knight, a rook or a bishop. So unless you've successfully become one of those, in this case, an advocate with some kind of political or corporate influence there's really not much you can tell me now is there? But, Keep trying to play their game and watch as it continuously gets worse. It's a slippery slope that keeps on sliding, I tell ya. But carry on, I'm sure you make well above average by playing their game and not accepting trips.

Just know you're not in control. You don't control your safety when a rogue gets in your car, you don't control your pricing and how much you make, you dont control the percentage that uber takes from you, and you don't even know where you're going when you accept a trip, you have to use your own gas to drive to a passenger for free before they even let you know where trip is going. (unless you have good acceptance rate.) Some one could have you driving to your demise and you wouldn't even know it, until the gun is at your head of course. (In the case of Christi Spicuzza again Rest in peace) Yet UBER gets off scott free without so much as mentioning it. And some how you talking about divulging tricks to make "the system work for you". Silly


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

tommemac said:


> I'm behind what you're saying, however, up to this date May 11, 2022, my pay rate remains the same since June 20217. It has not been cut 1/2. Gas prices skyrocketing are what's killing me.


Maybe you should use the get upside app. I heard an Uber driver on the radio say it made him successful because he got an extra $200-300/yr. It must be a sad life when the difference between succeeding and failing is 40-60 cents a day. That’s not even 1/2 of a candy bar


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


The strike was March 17th. Where were you? There were lots of threads here about it.

Since you are "SD," here is a post from the San Diego forum:

MARCH 17 STRIKE

Even the drivers in Australia knew it was happening.

World wide strike

And the Rideshare Professor was one of the UberTubers pushing it.

Rideshare Professor Discussing March 17th strike


----------



## ulijay (Nov 24, 2020)

Uberyouber said:


> Nobody likes a smartazzz... 🖕


I do. I like his/her logic.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ewayz7 said:


> I've been doing this for since 2015 now. I've been here long enough to know alot, but I'm always open to useful info so enlighten me. You speak of playing their game as if we are not just pawns. It's amazing. You play chess? You know what happens to pawns. They're usually the first to go. Unless they make it to the opposite side, where they can become either a queen, a knight, a rook or a bishop. So unless you've successfully become one of those, in this case, an advocate with some kind of political or corporate influence there's really not much you can tell me now is there? But, Keep trying to play their game and watch as it continuously gets worse. It's a slippery slope that keeps on sliding, I tell ya. But carry on, I'm sure you make well above average by playing their game and not accepting trips.
> 
> Just know you're not in control. You don't control your safety when a rogue gets in your car, you don't control your pricing and how much you make, you dont control the percentage that uber takes from you, and you don't even know where you're going when you accept a trip, you have to use your own gas to drive to a passenger for free before they even let you know where trip is going. (unless you have good acceptance rate.) Some one could have you driving to your demise and you wouldn't even know it, until the gun is at your head of course. (In the case of Christi Spicuzza again Rest in peace) Yet UBER gets off scott free without so much as mentioning it. And some how you talking about divulging tricks to make "the system work for you". Silly


Im not even discus this. Its a beaten horse.

Some make it work for them. However your issue seems to out weigh the job.

Quit.

Problem solved.


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Im not even discus this. Its a beaten horse.
> 
> Some make it work for them. However your issue seems to out way the job.
> 
> ...


You're right Soldier Ant.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ewayz7 said:


> You're right Soldier Ant.


Got all my badges to prove it!


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Strikes only work where you are unionized; contract workers doing rideshare or "driver-partners"? Nobody GAFs!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Got all my badges to prove it!


Why sad emoji @Uberyouber ?

They look real good hanging in the shitter next to ubers invite to join uber crew!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why sad emoji @Uberyouber ?
> 
> They look real good hanging in the shitter next to ubers invite to join uber crew!


I know right. I got that "invite" as well and just laughed. Like I want to deal with a bunch of antisocial psychopathic drivers...I get enough that around here...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> I know right. I got that "invite" as well and just laughed. Like I want to deal with a bunch of antisocial psychopathic drivers...I get enough that around here...


 how about we get some toilet paper made with the invite for Uber crew printed on it! Maybe they'll let us sell it here in the marketplace?

I mean at least we'll have a purpose for it then.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I’d suggest an action that can be taken is to send a standard text to as many law makers and journalists as possible. It needs to have a simple message and call for a clear change. The following is my attempt... 

“Uber and Lyft are colluding with each other and behaving as a monopoly to the disadvantage of passengers and drivers. Historically what passengers paid directly related to what drivers earned, but the rideshare companies have broken that link. They now charge passengers a price and separately calculate an amount to pay drivers. 

Their focus is now on charging passengers as much as possible while paying as little of that as possible to drivers. It’s a business model where they are an agent for a transaction, but they don’t act in good faith to either side. 

Other agency situations in our economy, e.g. realtors and show business agents, are kept fair by legislation that sets maximum percentages that agents can take. In this case a simple amendment to the laws governing rideshare is needed... “Rideshare agents/providers may only keep 20% of what the passenger pays.”

This one change would refocus Uber and Lyft on broadening the service and on improving the experience of passengers and drivers. Their growth would be from expanding the market instead of from squeezing the existing participants. 

Passengers should know that most of the dollars they are spending are going to the person providing the service, and that service will be better if drivers can be confident they are being fairly paid.”


----------



## Justice41ca (11 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Ok 2 things. I'm old school, I don't think sharing our dirty laundry with customer is right. NOT PROFESSIONAL. 
That being said who opened this door? Who allowed the door to stay open?
The Gov of CA took it upon himself to put into effect AB 5 ... THEN CAME PROP 22 . DRIVERS should have been throwing a fit at AB 5 then a louder fit at Prop 22. But you did not I tried to warn people back then.
Now complaining about making less money. Seriously where did you think the money would cone from? 
I said at once and I'll say it again what I believe we should do is Fight to get our complete independent contractor status back.. Once that is done then we can pick and choose who we will drive for. 
It is all about supply and demand. As long as so many keep taking the $3 rides they will keep coming. 
Back to fighting for our rights we have the right to free enterprise. 
I even offered to get the league on our side.
We first have to Explain to some that we are independent contractors not employees we are not due overtime we are not due bennifits. 
Damn you have nothing more than you had before. You gained nothing, but you sure lost a lot. 
I thought this would be good since my back is so messed up. I can't make a good income, after expenses $8 an hour. 
Let's take it back, sadly it is now or never.
Give me a decent rate for every ride. Keep your bonus, surges, and all the other gimmicks. 
I shouldn't have to work when I don't want. I do though to get $$ to make up for $3 rides


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok so I will break this down. I 100% agree it is wrong. However,people are not being forced to drive for a living. The way I let people know is I have a calculated conversation with them in the car. Most people are empathetic,and I have most definetly coxed tips out of people when they are informed of what really goes on. with that said I doubt them knowing is going to stop them from using the service. And in too many cases even after they have been informed they still dont tip the drivers. I did a reservation ride yesterday and the guy could care less,he was one of those automoton people who stare into their phones for the entire 30 minutes,then says dont get up ill get my own bags,I always load and unload the bags but you could tell off the bat he wasn't going to tip or speak lol. when we got to the airport he says dont get out ill get the bags 99.9% no tip for me. As far as respect from uber or lyft or any of these services go it has been "disrespect" from the word go. In my opinion too many people rely on the service to stop using it. I carry a 4.98 rating with 16,000 rides. my only two ratings besides 5 star are two 1 star ratings that I know for 100% sure were given due to what uber charged them and in fact in both cases I went above and beyond. No good deed goes unpunished. I could list you dozens of shady things that Uber does to drivers AND passangers. But what's the point? The bottom line is if you arent willing to accept their BS and drive,then you need to find another job.Uber will never do the right thing. Basically,it's a scam business, cloaked in non-transparency,deceit,and empty promises.


If the customer does not tip I rate them a 1 EVERY time. I never want them back in my car. It is that easy. And yes I have heard from the customer (I don't have to tip) and they are 100% correct but guess what I don't have to give you a five or a four or three or a two. Part of my wages are tips it even says this in Uber and Lyft. So part of my rating for my passenger is tips. It's that simple. No tip no five no four no three no two but you better damn well believe you're getting a one. I never ever want you back in my car. I have had customers ask me about why is it so hard for me to get a ride anymore. And I say it's one of two things. 1. the gas prices are so high that no one will drive or 2. Did you tip your driver? And they always ask what does that have to do with it? And I say it's really easy if you don't tip your driver they will rate you a one two or three and you will never get back in their vehicle. So what that means is when your phone is searching for a driver that driver won't be there and so will other drivers that you didn't tip And of course they say the same line I don't have to tip my driver and I look at them and I say and they don't have to give you a 543 or two. That's why I asked did you tip your driver pretty basic.


----------



## mpren (Oct 18, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Its more COMICAL that you made a new account to make a comment...NOW THATS COMICAL


Absolutely. Why on earth I came in here to pick on anyone who has continued to work for a company that they complain about over and over is beyond me.. I need to quite this forum again..


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

butchnelson6971 said:


> If the customer does not tip I rate them a 1 EVERY time. I never want them back in my car. It is that easy. And yes I have heard from the customer (I don't have to tip) and they are 100% correct but guess what I don't have to give you a five or a four or three or a two. Part of my wages are tips it even says this in Uber and Lyft. So part of my rating for my passenger is tips. It's that simple. No tip no five no four no three no two but you better damn well believe you're getting a one. I never ever want you back in my car. I have had customers ask me about why is it so hard for me to get a ride anymore. And I say it's one of two things. 1. the gas prices are so high that no one will drive or 2. Did you tip your driver? And they always ask what does that have to do with it? And I say it's really easy if you don't tip your driver they will rate you a one two or three and you will never get back in their vehicle. So what that means is when your phone is searching for a driver that driver won't be there and so will other drivers that you didn't tip And of course they say the same line I don't have to tip my driver and I look at them and I say and they don't have to give you a 543 or two. That's why I asked did you tip your driver pretty basic.


That's too confrontational. You have to finesse the customers not antagonize them.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

mpren said:


> Absolutely. Why on earth I came in here to pick on anyone who has continued to work for a company that they complain about over and over is beyond me.. I need to quite this forum again..


Bye...lol


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

butchnelson6971 said:


> If the customer does not tip I rate them a 1 EVERY time. I never want them back in my car. It is that easy. And yes I have heard from the customer (I don't have to tip) and they are 100% correct but guess what I don't have to give you a five or a four or three or a two. Part of my wages are tips it even says this in Uber and Lyft. So part of my rating for my passenger is tips. It's that simple. No tip no five no four no three no two but you better damn well believe you're getting a one. I never ever want you back in my car. I have had customers ask me about why is it so hard for me to get a ride anymore. And I say it's one of two things. 1. the gas prices are so high that no one will drive or 2. Did you tip your driver? And they always ask what does that have to do with it? And I say it's really easy if you don't tip your driver they will rate you a one two or three and you will never get back in their vehicle. So what that means is when your phone is searching for a driver that driver won't be there and so will other drivers that you didn't tip And of course they say the same line I don't have to tip my driver and I look at them and I say and they don't have to give you a 543 or two. That's why I asked did you tip your driver pretty basic.


Thats basically what I do. This is why it takes so long to get a ride... I tell people they dont pay enough for where I am going or for picking some of these people up. If You literally go across the street. I will one star every single time. If you dont tip and go for a trip and a half you get three stars. I dont want you in my car, if you dont tip I need to make money. The difference between making 100 or 200 dollars is being tipped


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Thats basically what I do. This is why it takes so long to get a ride... I tell people they dont pay enough for where I am going or for picking some of these people up. If You literally go across the street. I will one star every single time. If you dont tip and go for a trip and a half you get three stars. I dont want you in my car, if you dont tip I need to make money. The difference between making 100 or 200 dollars is being tipped


How's that working out for yeah? lol you do realize that the rating system means absolutely nothing for passangers but could cost YOU your job. ever have someone retaliate against a low rating or even worse fabricate a serious offense to uber because you gave them a low rating for whatever reason? There is no point in giving less then a 5 star rating. Better to just move on. The rating system is just another illusion put forth by a company of master illusionists. So in the end there is no punishment for passangers,they are free to carry 1.6 ratings and still be allowed to access the system. where as drivers have a 4.6 threshhold and they are basically done,not to mention 3 strikes your out. you get three serious complaints you are finished. I dont care what your rating or the amount of rides you have done. I know lot's of drivers and friends of drivers who have been givin their walking papers for false aligations. so , if you plan on pursing this method of rating , just remember , YOU WERE TOLD ......dont come in here and whine you were deactivated for false aligations. It's not right...it's just the way it is.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> How's that working out for yeah? lol you do realize that the rating system means absolutely nothing for passangers but could cost YOU your job. ever have someone retaliate against a low rating or even worse fabricate a serious offense to uber because you gave lem a low rating for whatever reason? There is no point in giving less then a 5 star rating. Better to just move on. The rating system is just another illusion put forth by a company of master illusionists. So in the end there is no punishment for passangers,they are free to carry 1.6 ratings and still be allowed to access the system. where as drivers have a 4.6 threshhold and they are basically done,not to mention 3 strikes your out. you get three serious complaints you are finished. I dont care what your rating or the amount of rides you have done. I know lot's of drivers and friends of drivers who have been givin their walking papers for false aligations. so , if you plan on pursing this method of rating , just remember , YOU WERE TOLD ......dont come in here and whine you were deactivated for false aligations. It's not right...it's just the way it is.


they dont know who gives them the rating dude and they almost never check


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Buckiemohawk said:


> they dont know who gives them the rating dude and they almost never check


In my experience you are wrong.....6.5 years....16,000 rides. I have tried everything you have never thought of. when it comes to this I stand by my opinion. good luck !!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber_AE said:


> Exactly, I have learned that making conversations with customers will definitely help get them understand that most of the charge is going to uber. There’s two ways to make extra cash, 1) make a customer list for personal rides. I have my own customers that prefer calling me and not use uber. 2) Refunding the fee from the ride and getting paid by cash. Yes is risky but for the most time you asked them to pay first before going to the destination. It works better when the surge is way too high. Of course you can’t do these with everyone, there’s some people that will see it as unethical cheating the company uber. Y’all be safe out there.


Folks this comment is officially off the record in case I ever decide run for the Presidency but I love how you think!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


That's exactly why I show my passengers their fare breakdown. If I had a dime for every eyeball that darn near pops out of a socket when they see the breakdown... well, it'd equal more than what Lyft pays out.

Anyway, this is what I've been saying since January of 2020. I first noticed it then but stopped driving for Lyft soon after. I just started driving for Lyft again recently and couldn't believe how much worse they've become. Greed is not a good look for them. My passengers are PISSED for us! They are definitely with us, especially since their fares have been hiked ridiculously to fund Lyft's greed.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Logistics12 said:


> They are definitely with us,


Out of curiosity, how many of those that are "with us" are tipping? I mean lets face it for those that even do tip ,it should be 500 dollars to make up for all the times they took advantage and tipped nothing. I feel they may care but, i think a lot of them care more that they are now getting over charged. 😕


----------



## Alirio (May 15, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Striking doesnt work. What works is going to looking politicians asking why Uber/Lyft can skirt the independent contractor laws and states allow it.


Leave politicians out of this. If we let them in we are screwed


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Alirio said:


> Leave politicians out of this. If we let them in we are screwed


Its waaaaaay tooooooo laaaaaaaate.


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> How's that working out for yeah? lol you do realize that the rating system means absolutely nothing for passangers but could cost YOU your job. ever have someone retaliate against a low rating or even worse fabricate a serious offense to uber because you gave them a low rating for whatever reason? There is no point in giving less then a 5 star rating. Better to just move on. The rating system is just another illusion put forth by a company of master illusionists. So in the end there is no punishment for passangers,they are free to carry 1.6 ratings and still be allowed to access the system. where as drivers have a 4.6 threshhold and they are basically done,not to mention 3 strikes your out. you get three serious complaints you are finished. I dont care what your rating or the amount of rides you have done. I know lot's of drivers and friends of drivers who have been givin their walking papers for false aligations. so , if you plan on pursing this method of rating , just remember , YOU WERE TOLD ......dont come in here and whine you were deactivated for false aligations. It's not right...it's just the way it is.


5 + years of doing the no tip geta 1 rating. I have a 5.0 and I never see anyone I gave a 1 to over the past 5 + years. Never once had a call from Lyft or Uber. Not to mention they do not know or track it.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

O


butchnelson6971 said:


> 5 + years of doing the no tip geta 1 rating. I have a 5.0 and I never see anyone I gave a 1 to over the past 5 + years. Never once had a call from Lyft or Uber. Not to mention they do not know or track it.


OK guess we have different experiences lol


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber and Lyft need regulation the whole industry does... some regulation is good. The FRTSA is very simple and only has a few rules written into it based on pay. 80/20 split. All tips must go to driver. and drivers can set rates for any trip going over 45 miles (depending on locality) and out of state.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Alirio said:


> Leave politicians out of this. If we let them in we are screwed


too late you are more screwed without legislation.... Why do you think cabs were heavily regulated?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Striking will not work because drivers are not organized and too many of them are so desperate they would work no matter what.


Driver’s will scab so there is no point…


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Driver’s will scab so there is no point…


Let them scab. It doesn't matter because disrupting Uber isn't necessary for a strike to be effective. 

The purpose of a strike is to get the attention of the media and the politicians.

Every change that's occurred (NYC, CA, Seattle) has been the result of activist drivers getting the attention of the media and the govt.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alirio said:


> Leave politicians out of this. If we let them in we are screwed


Drivers have been getting screwed for years.

Ten years of the govt "looking the other way" has resulted in horrible pay rates, perpetual pay cuts (especially food delivery), ever-increasing take rates by the companies, driver harassment (especially food delivery), and unjust firings.

Regulation is very long overdue.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> , i think a lot of them care more that they are now getting over charged.


That's a well that drivers up to now have failed to tap into.

When it comes to high surge prices pax and drivers have a shared complaint, which is that the Uber and Lyft are screwing both pax and drivers by charging surge rates under false pretenses.

Both companies have always claimed that surge was necessary to get more drivers out on the roads during busy periods by offering "incentives" to drivers in the form of "surge".

As we all know the companies have been lying to the pax and drivers about surge since 2016. More often than not surge has been charged to the pax with little to none of it going to the drivers as "incentives to drive".

Drivers should be trying to unite with the pax about the lying. If they could unite it would present a massive show of force against Uber and Lyft that would get the attention of the govt.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Q: What is a labor strike?*

_A *labor strike* occurs when workers collectively agree to stop working in order to gain a concession from an *employer*. This usually happens after *contract negotiations* have broken down, and a majority of workers in the *bargaining unit* have voted for the strike. Both strikes and picketing are protected activities under the *National Labor Relations Act* ("NLRA") under certain conditions and to varying degrees._

Uber drivers are *not employees*.

They can't *strike.*

How many drivers are *still *under the delusion that *every* driver will stop working indefinitely to get Uber's attention? 

It ain't gonna happen kids and kittens!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Let them scab. It doesn't matter because disrupting Uber isn't necessary for a strike to be effective.
> 
> The purpose of a strike is to get the attention of the media and the politicians.
> 
> Every change that's occurred (NYC, CA, Seattle) has been the result of activist drivers getting the attention of the media and the govt.


good response and I see your point…


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> *Q: What is a labor strike?*
> 
> _A *labor strike* occurs when workers collectively agree to stop working in order to gain a concession from an *employer*. This usually happens after *contract negotiations* have broken down, and a majority of workers in the *bargaining unit* have voted for the strike. Both strikes and picketing are protected activities under the *National Labor Relations Act* ("NLRA") under certain conditions and to varying degrees._
> 
> ...


Whatever you choose to call it it's occurred on more than one occasion.

So far no driver has been prosecuted by the govt for engaging it. In fact just the opposite has happened . Politicians including presidential candidates such as Bernie Sanders voiced their support for the California strike in 2019.



Rex8976 said:


> How many drivers are *still *under the delusion that *every* driver will stop working indefinitely to get Uber's attention?
> 
> It ain't gonna happen kids and kittens!


As has been pointed out on many occasions, disrupting Uber isn't necessary and shouldn't be the aim of a strike. The purpose of a strike is get the attention of the media and the govt.

Every change that's occurred has been the result of driver action getting the attention of the media and pols including NYC, CA, and Seattle. None of those strikes made so much as a ripple in Uber's operation but they were successful nonetheless.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Because you got that 45 to 50 cent raise for 2 months plus the ants are leaving


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


it goes to show you the bootlickers drivers really are


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

There is no need to strike without a bill that say uber/lyft have to pay that they will continue so I dont drive for them. Strikes dont work. What works is going to local legislators in your state and saying what is going on... its a process but even at that they are losing drivers. People in my area could make fifty dollars in 2 hours now maybe 4 bucks. You think people are coming in droves


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


Lyft and Uber are aggressively doing this to keep their stock afloat and help the investors who lost money recover from the IPO dump. It's likely to get even worse. Lyft has even started showing error when drivers try cashing out expresspay to their debit cards to prevent losing money faster. Lyft loves holding onto drivers money to get more interest earnings from it and weekly deposit gives enough time for lyft to earn a lot of interest money until Monday or Tuesday when they weekly direct deposit


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

SD Lyft said:


> Doubling customer prices…while cutting 1/2 our pay and with gases prices. I think this calls for public attention and strikes. If customers knew what’s going on they would support us and stop using the service as well. I know my customers are VERY empathetic. It’s completely outrageous, and shows a lack of respect to drivers. If this negative press got out to our customer base…they would be pissed. Customers really enjoy our service, personal interactions, and safety. I feel they would rally behind us.


start emailing [email protected] and [email protected] Ceo and VP of customer service.

Its what I did and you get a phone call the next day.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

What has to happen is a all in boycott. All passengers and drivers do this, It's everyone in or forget it and we know that won't happen unless it gets nationwide coverage..


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

mrwhts said:


> What has to happen is a all in boycott. All passengers and drivers do this, It's everyone in or forget it and we know that won't happen unless it gets nationwide coverage..


its not going to happen.... too many ants. We need a law like FRTSA in place that say the split is 80.20


----------

